#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-14
<dariostacruz> Buenos Dias...Tengo un problema con mi notebook alguien q me ayude
<dariostacruz> hola?
<dariostacruz> necesito ayuda por favor...
<dariostacruz> sera q estoy solo?
<juan91> #ubuntu-es
<juan91> #joomla-es
<juan91> #windows
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-15
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que mamera esta situacion
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, yo casi no vengo.. me escape de clases xD
<IngForigua> mano que mamera la chimba hay que hacer algo
<IngForigua> oe SergioMeneses a que hora puede asistir?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, todos los dias menos los lunes, martes y miercoles... esos dias tengo clases hasta las 9pm
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, \o/
<IngForigua> andresmujica: hola viejo
<IngForigua> VIEJO  xDDDDD
<andresmujica> hola hola
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, venga ud tiene los datos del envio?
<andresmujica> pero no aki
<andresmujica> no le ha llegado:}
<andresmujica> ?
<andresmujica> se lo envie esa noche
<IngForigua> la guia
<IngForigua> inicamos los 3?
<andresmujica> no la tengo aca.. 
<andresmujica> en la oficina esta.
<andresmujica> somo s quorum ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si llego pero no andaba en la casa y fui a reclamarlo y me dijeron q tenia q llevar el numero del envio
<andresmujica> aghhhh
<andresmujica> k vaina
<andresmujica> ok yo reviso el numero y se lo mando
<SergioMeneses> oks vale :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua esperemos unos momentos
<andresmujica> aghh este swap me tiene loco... 2G no es suficiente que jartera
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o.0 en serio?
<IngForigua> xDDDD
<IngForigua> andresmujica: ud virtualiza?
<andresmujica> yo no se k me pasa pero en el de la casa y en el de la office me pasa lo mismo,,, se me qieda leyendo y escribiendo disco que da miedo... 
<andresmujica> sip a la lata. pero no para uso diario...
<andresmujica> si todo sale bien nicolas entra el jueves
<andresmujica> IngForigua: 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua ?
<kuadrosx> 0.0
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, y IngForigua van a trabajar juntos o q?
<kuadrosx> top :P
<kuadrosx> tiene que haber una explicacion para el uso de ram
<andresmujica> no llegaron estos vagos y elk ingforigua se mareo.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si q feo... y pensar q me sali de clases antes :s
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches .... hay reunion hoy..??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si pero era a las 9pm
<JoseGutierrez> heee pero que pasa con la comunidad no hay gente
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, no se... andan muy de vagas me imagino
<JoseGutierrez> si  eso veo y la ves pasado no pude asistir... y me envolate de que se trato..
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si andamos ando dispersos
<SergioMeneses> y es una realidad :s
<JoseGutierrez> si eso he notado ultimente pues juan marquez quedo que iba a terminar el proceso de nuestra capacitacion pero a un no se sabe nada del hombre
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, mmm... tocara mirar eso
<SergioMeneses> yo ahora ando super envolatado :S ademas de enfermo :S y sumele la organizacion del flisol :S
<JoseGutierrez> bueno vale.... suerte en el festival y que te mejores
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, oks
<SergioMeneses> exitos
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<JoseGutierrez> que pases feliz noche... bye...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, bye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-17
<Aoshi> buenas noches
<Alejandro> Muy buenas. Alguien sabe cuando es el lanzamiento de la versión LTS 10.04.2? tenía entendido que es hoy, pero al momento no veo nada.
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-18
<JaviRojas> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-19
<Guest616> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-20
<Davidjudok> hola como estan
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-13
<jose60> ayda con instalar un drver en ubuntu 11.10
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-14
<JuanHernandez> buenas tardes a la comunidad ubuntu de colombia
<JuanHernandez> queria saber si alguno tiene informacion sobre un centro de capacitacion sobre seguridad informatica ojala orientada a servidores en linux
<JuanHernandez> cualquier informacion porfavor me la pueden enviar a jshernandezs@pedagogica.edu.co
<JuanHernandez> gracias a todos :D
<bamilyun> buenas buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-15
<joes_> por que es importante usar linux
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-17
<JesusCastro> Buenas noches.
<JesusCastro> Me encataría hacer parte de Ubuntu Colombia. Llevo alrededor de 4 años usando GNU/Linux (Fedora, Ubuntu y OpenSuse) y también he usado OpenSolaris 2009, por lo que sería genial hacer parte de una comunidad importante como ésta.
<SergioMeneses> JesusCastro, usa el canal #ubuntu-co,
<JesusCastro> Gracias Sergio
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-18
<ymcream> hola
<ymcream> me puedes ayudar con dudas acerca de ubuntu 10.04, por favor?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-11
<mcjarod> Buenos dias
<mcjarod> SergioMeneses como esta?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-12
<bokcho> buen dia
<jeff__> hola
<jeff__> buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-15
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches !!
<andresmujica> hola bartoc3
<BartOC3> Hola andresmujica
<andresmujica> hola todos
<andresmujica> pense que se habia caido la conexión  toy en celu
<BartOC3> No nada estoy a la espera de que lleguen los demas
<SergioMeneses> buenas buenas
<BartOC3> Buenas don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, tiempo sin verlo! como va todo por la costa?
<BartOC3> Igualmente SergioMeneses tiempo sin verlo.. muy y nuevos proyectos de SL por la costa..!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, por aqui subiendo codigo a ubuntu :)
<BartOC3> Bueno creo q estamos listo para empezar la reunion o esperamos un poco mas...
<andresmujica> arranque de una el que llego llego
<Brayanbautista> sip el que llego llego
<BartOC3> Bueno primero que todos les comparto la agenda del dia de hoy. http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/539/detail/
<BartOC3> 1. Informe sobre el hangout,sobre como funciona Answers en Launchpad, Como  fue el hangout si asistio la agente ?
<BartOC3> Les comparto el link del hangout. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_XSeTyVEQY
<BartOC3> Por lo que veo quedaron algunas dudas en el link del video..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no, tods se respondieron
<andresmujica> ese video puede transcribirse  para dejar en la wiki lo discutido ?
<SergioMeneses> hasta las del chat
<BartOC3> Perfecto SergioMeneses..
<SergioMeneses> de hecho no cerre hasta q todas las preguntas quedaron solucionadas :D
<BartOC3> andresmujica --> nose.... creo q no al menos que alguien se encargue de pasarlo..
<BartOC3> porque no queda como esto: https://www.bigmarker.com/libreoffice-ve/plan-trabajo
<andresmujica> de pronto brayan o alguien de documentos podría
<BartOC3> que queda grabado tanto el video y lo que se pregunta por el chat..
<BartOC3> Bueno para seguie entonces queda la primera tarea transcribir video de hangout sobre el manejo de answers para publicarlo en la wiki. Encargado: Por definir o Brayan
<andresmujica> pero el video cumple con el objetivo de reutilizar como documento de referencia ?
<BartOC3> andresmujica tambien se puede realizar algo asi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/5conversatorioOfimaticaLibre#preview
<BartOC3> que realize con los hangout de OfimaticaLibre
 * SergioMeneses se pregunta porque siempre linkean el preview
<andresmujica> ahhh pues eso es lo propio ese modelo lo podemos usar !!!
<BartOC3> bueno entonces queda asi la primera tarea..
<BartOC3> 2. Convocatoria para Proyecto EducaLibre
<BartOC3> Vamos a empezar a realizar la convocatoria del proyecto para ver quien quiere participar.. en el proyecto ya se va a empezar con dos colegios en cartagena como proyecto pilotos
<BartOC3> para los que no saben del proyecto aqui mas informacion: https://docs.google.com/a/redtic.org/file/d/0BwaAhi-dI1t3b05oNm5TaUFuTG8/edit?usp=sharing
<BartOC3> parece q no contamos con Cuorum  ..:S
 * JHOSMAN buenas aqui llegando 
<BartOC3> andresmujica todavia nos sigue..
<andremujica> ese proyecto esta muy bueno igual creovque ya se ha hecho convocatoria por lista cierto ?
<BartOC3> no andremujica todavia no se a realizo la convocatoria solo se ha hablado poco...
 * JHOSMAN siento a leer por que tengo muuucho trabajo :'( 
<BartOC3> para este punto quede en invitar al director de RedTIC que va apoyarnos en este proyecto con asesoria legal del proyecto..
<andremujica> super
<alejoyazo> Hooola
<BartOC3> vamos a continur y si llega le damos pasos para que nos explique...
<andremujica> vale
<BartOC3> 3.   UbuConLA 2013 ..Reuniones
<BartOC3> Un punto importante para la proxima reunion es defenir todo en relacion al UbuConLA ya que la sede para el 2014 es en Colombia, asi que toca trabajar en este aspecto. Y la poca asistencia de la comunidad en las reuniones de la organizacion del evento.
<BartOC3> hemos tenido poca participacion en las reuniones de UbuConLA 2013 a celebrar en uruguay este año..cierto SergioMeneses
<Brayanbautista> ping
<Brayanbautista> que pena por desconectarme cada rato, el internet esta lento :/
<SergioMeneses> muy poca... me preocupa que tenemos la sede el año entrante
<BartOC3> +1 SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: por ahí en el Boya.ca me encontre con una gente me quedaron de enviarme documentación con respecto a SL en colegios
<JHOSMAN> esperar a ver si llega...
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN --> quedo pendiente.. a esa informacion !
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3: a penas me llege al correo la "roto" por la lista =)
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses --> me recuerdas cuando son las reuniones.
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, los miercoles a las 21
<andresmujica> se me corto en el celu... les decía que se están cruzando los recursos disponibles porque de lo que he visto por la lista quieren que las comunidades organizen directamente el flisol este año
<BartOC3> Todos los miercoles cierto...!
<andresmujica> y creo que eso es lo que esta llevando la atención en estos momentos
<IngForigua> :pokerface:
<andresmujica> no se ni cual soy
<andresmujica> ahh yaç
<BartOC3> andresmujica pudes enviar nuevamente no te llgaron completos los mensajes..
<BartOC3> Señores opino que se envien correos semanales recordando de las reuniones de UbuConLA y por lo menos los del concilio hagan precesencia..
<andresmujica> yo creo que lo que se necesita es que alguien asuma el liderazgo de organización de ese ubuconla 2014
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, se necesita un equipo para eso
<SergioMeneses> no solo una persona
<BartOC3> Para eso se necesita alguien de Bogota ya q va ser la sede
<andresmujica> pero todo inicia con un lider.  alguien que se responsabilice y comience a armar el equipo
<BartOC3> yo puedo colaborar en lo que pueda desde cartagena.
<andresmujica> seria preguntar en bogota quien puede asumir ese liderazgo para que se ponga al frente y comience a armar tareas.  Yo no puedo asumir el rol pero con mucho gusto puedo apoyar a la persona que asuma el reto.
<BartOC3> 3 tarea, Armar equipo de trabajo para UbuConLA
<dieguinsexy> hola
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, andresmujica unas 3 personas que esten pendientes de eso
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya tenemos a una: BartOC3
<BartOC3> queda la tarea pendiente.. de buscar el resto del equipo..!
<StalinWeb> si buenas.
<dieguinsexy> hola :)
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, yo me uno a la causa
<BartOC3> un offTopic vamos a colver 2 de EducaLibre
<andresmujica> hola StalinWeb
<BartOC3> Les presento a StalinWeb Director de RedTIC
<andresmujica> bienvenido
<jzz> Hola
<StalinWeb> buenas noches a todos, que pena la demora el tráfico esta terrible
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches a todos
<StalinWeb> casí descargo mIRC para entrar, pero menos mal Bart me dijo que tenian este webchat jeje
<jzz> Buenas noches..
<BartOC3> StalinWeb por fa presentate un poco para que los miembros de la comunidad conoscan un poco el trabajo realizado en la costa
<SergioMeneses> StalinWeb, saludos
<StalinWeb> buenos primero quiero dar gracias  UbuntuCO que nos han apoyando en tantos eventos y es una genial oportunidad conocerlos
<StalinWeb> MI nombre es Stalin CHapuel, ingeniero en sistemas, y apasionado por la tecnología
<andresmujica> gracias a BartOC3  por todo ese esfuerzo!!! y gracias a StalinWeb  por todo lo que han hecho!
<IngForigua> StalinWeb, hola
<StalinWeb> con muchas ganas de revolucionar nuestras ciudades, que a veces por falta de saber donde esta la información no aprovechan la tecnología
 * IngForigua creo que ya no encajo aca :(
<SergioMeneses> StalinWeb, romper la brecha tecnologica es mision de todos!
 * JHOSMAN IngForigua ya se puso emo otra vez... 
<StalinWeb> con Bart, quien es nuestro sub director, hemos organizado muchos eventos, el más reciente fue el Drupal Camp 2013
<StalinWeb> y este año además de eventos, queremos consolidar proyectos sociales
<StalinWeb> y el más importante es impulsar el desarrollo del ecosistema de software libre en la ciudad
<JHOSMAN> StalinWeb: Por favor usa el canal #ubuntu-co para esta charla, aquí estamos tratando la reunión del concilio
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN StalinWeb esta presentando y de acuerdo al punto 2
<BartOC3> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/539/detail/
<BartOC3> es el director de RedTIC
<BartOC3> y va explicar como empezar el proyecto de EducaLibre y la Parte legal del proyecto.
<BartOC3> Continua StalinWeb
<StalinWeb> bueno para no ser largo, en redtic.org hay más info, y estamos acá presentes para que desarrollemos una alianza que nos permite impulsar proyectos SL
<StalinWeb> entre ellos, veo muy interesante EducaLibre del cual he estado leyendo e investigando
<JHOSMAN> Ah Disculpen (como llegué tarde me perdí)
<juliancadavidk89> Buenas noches, no a empezado?
<StalinWeb> cómo será la agenda de la reunión ?
<BartOC3> StalinWeb ya estamos hablando del punto de EducaLibre...
<BartOC3> ya se ha publicado la info que te compartimos al respecto y ahora queremos un visto bueno del proyecto y comenzar los pilotos...
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<BartOC3> hay algo q tiene q ver con la parte legal de estos proyectos ya q se va involucrar en educacion y en colombia es algo muy critico
<BartOC3> y queremos tener pautas o quias por donde podemos empezar
<BartOC3> como te conte ya tenemos dos colegios en cartagena para realizar los pilotos y asi replicar  para el resto de colombia
<StalinWeb> realmente cada colegio tiene autonomía administrativa y lo que deben hacer es alinear educalibre a su plan curricular
<StalinWeb> yo creo que el camino más fácil es instroducirlo como herramientas informáticas lúdicas y didácticas para uso en clase
<StalinWeb> entonces en cierto modo no hay algo legal que bloquee el proyecto
<BartOC3> Perfecto StalinWeb...
<StalinWeb> sólo es desarrollar un convenio de transferencia tecnológica con el colegio
<StalinWeb> y en conjunto crear un plan de trabajo, para saber en que momento las herramientas harán parte de la clase
<BartOC3> en algun momento se toque que si podemos llegar a la secretaria de educacion para presentar este proyecto para q se implemente en las intituciones publicas
<StalinWeb> o, por el contrario, allá un taller dentro de la asigntura de informática, donde se les explique el detalle
<SergioMeneses> creo que StalinWeb tiene el mejor punto
<StalinWeb> por supuesto, precisamente mañana, esta una persona en el ministerio de educación preguntando cual es su posicion con respecto a software libre
<SergioMeneses> es mejor un inclusion progresiva a la tecnologia y no un cambio radical
<StalinWeb> tu conoces al personaje, es Edgar Alarcon , PHp en educación, nos reunimos ayer y el viajó hoy
<StalinWeb> phd quise decir jeje
<StalinWeb> de acuerdo con Sergio, cuando los cambios son radicales, pueden producir un efecto negativo
<StalinWeb> digamos que en cierto modo, lo que estamos haciendo con EducaLibre es una migración de mentes y costumbres a software libre
<StalinWeb> y podría tener el mismo ciclo de migración de un sofware:
<StalinWeb> 1 - recolección de información
<StalinWeb> 2- capacitación y sensbilización
<StalinWeb> 3- migración parcial
<StalinWeb> 4- migración total
<StalinWeb> estoy atento a sus comentarios
<BartOC3> alguna pregunta tienen al respecto ?
<SergioMeneses> StalinWeb, esta buena la propuesta
<andresmujica> ok, esta muy bien el proyecto, esta madurando, la pregunta es de manera concreta que puede hacer la comunidad?
<SergioMeneses> pero falta mas puntos o sbupuntos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, dale
<andresmujica> nada mas esa es la pregunta
<StalinWeb> yo veo el proyecto bien diseñado, toca es armar como se le va vender el colegio la idea y dejar claro en que consiste EducaLibre y sus fases
<BartOC3> andresmujica --> primero que todo pienso que deberiamos armar un grupo de estudio el cual se comprometa al estudio del proyecto e implementacion de de los ciclos.
<StalinWeb> sugiero que se elabore el plan de trabajo tentativo que se desarorllaria en un colegio, con tiempos
<BartOC3> StalinWeb -> nos puede ayudar a elaborar ese plan de trabajo..
<StalinWeb> si, desde RedTIC nos interesa hacer parte del proyecto y desarrollar un piloto local
<andresmujica> pues yo creo que adelante, en lo que se pueda ayudar desde aca buenísimo, ojala se pueda replicar para llevarlo a otras ciudades
<BartOC3> Bueno que piensan. ?
<BartOC3> andresmujica -> la idea con el piloto es replicar a las demas ciudades donde esten interesados en aplicar el proyecto
<andresmujica> en donde esta toda la info del proyecto??
<StalinWeb> en cartagena nos interesa replicarlo y si hay otras comunidades en hacer forks del mismo bien, lo importante es hacer cosas
<BartOC3> andresmujica --> https://docs.google.com/a/redtic.org/file/d/0BwaAhi-dI1t3b05oNm5TaUFuTG8/edit?usp=sharing
<andresmujica> vale
<BartOC3> alguna otra pregunta al respecto ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, yo lo leeria y me pondria en contacto o le comentaria luego....
<SergioMeneses> de momento me parece excelente, felicitaciones
<BartOC3> Perfecto SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> Bueno entonces podemos pasar a un 4 punto de la agenda: Colaboracion de UCO a la Radio de UVE
<andresmujica> ok, no me comprometo pero es posible que en Bogotá podamos armar un piloto con un proyecto que estoy desarrollando en la empresa.  En unos dos meses lo podriamos estar tomando.
<StalinWeb> Bueno les agradezco su amable invitación, los dejo para que sigan en la agenda de la noche.
<BartOC3> Muchas gracias compañero StalinWeb
<andresmujica> gracias StalinWeb  de nuevo gracias por todo tu apoyo
<StalinWeb> mil gracias por tenernos en cuenta y espero pronto se comiencen a sembrar semillas del proyecto
<StalinWeb> feliz noche.
<BartOC3> Para mas informacion del proyecto de la radio de UbuntuVenezuela ingresar: http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/radio
<BartOC3> Señores la idea es tener programas de UbuntuColombia en la radio de UVE...
<BartOC3> wiki del proyecto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTeam/RadioOnLine
<andresmujica> BartOC3,  SergioMeneses  esto esta unido con el tema de podcasts o son cosas aparte?  se pueden unir, vincular ??
<SergioMeneses> no de eso si no tengo ni idea
<BartOC3> andresmujica  --> los amigos de UVE quieren realizar un hangout para nosotros para explicarnos todas las funcinalidades de la radio
<BartOC3> y otro hangout para el funcionamiento de la Radio
<andresmujica> ok, es que el proyecto de podcast era muy bonito pero la persona que lo lideraba no pudo continuar y se quedo en el aire... muerto...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, se envie email a la lista a ver si se continuaba con mas miembros
<SergioMeneses> pero como cosa rara nadie replico
<andresmujica> pues invitar a los interesados para ver quien se anima.. .   he llegado a la conclusión de que los miembros de uco somos muy tímidos y por eso no se lanzan a hacer cosas.... de pronto aquí se les venza el miedo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mmmm... no se si sea timidez
<BartOC3> +1 andresmujica
<BartOC3> yo anexo otra cosita es tambien como la falta de compromiso a los proyectos..
<JHOSMAN1> andresmujica: estoy de acuerdo!
<SergioMeneses> eso mas bien BartOC3
<JHOSMAN1> con lo de "timidos"
<SergioMeneses> muchas caras en las fotos pero pocas manos para el trabajo real
<andresmujica> pues creo que siempre lo he dicho abiertamente, una comunidad tiene su ritmo , a veces no es fácil de entender ni de visualizar, pero si ud mira de lejos las cosas se van dando.  es de paciencia.
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses, ese comentario es muy desagradable.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aveces la verdad es asi...
<BartOC3> Si siempre son los mismo asi no se puede como una comundiad de 98 miembros casi no participen en proyectos q tiene la comunidad
<JHOSMAN1> SergioMeneses: +1
<SergioMeneses> es una autocritica ....tenemos que hacer algo para que eso cambie
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses,  no estoy de acuerdo.  me parece que minimiza algo que es muy importante.  eso hala gente y genera volumen. es importante.  Repito que su comentario fue muy desagradable y totalmente desdibujado.
<BartOC3> Yo pienso es que no le dan el suficiente valor a los proyectos que tiene UCO que con una buena dedicacion estos proyectos pueden ayudar mucho a la defusion del Sl en colombia y en cada region de colombia
<andresmujica> igual no entro a perder tiempo discutiendolo.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, concuerdo
<BartOC3> Bueno para no desviarnos mas de lo que estamos!
<BartOC3> concluimos este punto con realizar convocatoria para participacion del proyecto de colaboracion del proyecto
<andresmujica> BartOC3,  SergioMeneses  la verdad, y siendo totalmente franco, el tema de los proyectos como esta planteado nunca ha tenido sentido para mí.  Y nunca los he visto funcionar.  Y ya llevo tiempito por estos lados.  Igual de acuerdo con BartOC3  no nos desviemos del tema...
<BartOC3> andresmujica --> ahi viene el 5 punto
<BartOC3> Revision de estados de proyectos de UbuntuColombia (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos)
<BartOC3> hace tiempo les envie por la lista del concilio un formato de proyecto para llevar un control de los mismo
<BartOC3> el formato es igual como forme el de EducaLibre
 * JHOSMAN1 aviso parroquianl alguien me puede decir en Launchpad que significa el estado        Status: Confirmed => Triaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1100041
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN1 eso se puede tratar en el otro lado...
<andresmujica> que proyectos están activos tal y cual fueron concebidos?
<BartOC3> ...
<JHOSMAN1> Sitio Web
<JHOSMAN1> Jugadores
<JHOSMAN1> Soporte
<JHOSMAN1> Creo que esos tres
<JHOSMAN1> están activos
<BartOC3> jugadores - imagene - documentacion podcast
<andresmujica> bueno jugadores se esta moviendo y de una manera muy muy interesante con lo de las olimpiadas de los locoteams... eso esta muy bueno
<BartOC3> andresmujica JHOSMAN1 , SergioMeneses --> pienso que se deberia realizar todos los proyectos con un formato como el de educaLibre
<BartOC3> para comenzar a darle un valor iimportante a los proyectos..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, me suena la idea
<BartOC3> En el formato hay un item que se llama:  8.  evaluar los resultados esperados
<BartOC3> se puede realizar un segumiento a cada proyecto.. y tener un log de todo
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, con tiempos de reportes y cosas asi?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses Si
<andresmujica> la verdad la verdad me parece burocracia.. no creo que eso funcione en una comunidad.  si no funciona en una empresa...  de pronto usando la wiki para poner lo relevante que es la medición. de resto no me convence
<linaporras> Buenas noooooohes
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no precisamente al pie de la letra pero podriamos adaptar lo mejor, no?
 * JHOSMAN1 linaporras: ya nos ibamos.. jeje 
<andresmujica> si de acuerdo, lo importante siempre - que es lo que dice BartOC3  - es poder fijar objetivos/indicadores cuantificables y poderlos medir a lo largo el tiempo
<andresmujica> por ejemplo para proyectos
<andresmujica> perdon
<andresmujica> para soporte
<andresmujica> cuantas solicitudes de soporte surgen via lista, twitter, facebook al mes
<andresmujica> y cuantas son resueltas por miembros de la comunidad
<andresmujica> el objetivo es que -inventando- el 80% de las peticiones sean resueltas
<BartOC3> andresmujica no pienso que no debe ser igual al proyecto de educalibre...
<BartOC3> pero si se deberia cojer los puntos mas importantes y ponerlos en practicas.
<JHOSMAN1> andresmujica: lo que si he visto y ha servido mucho
<JHOSMAN1> en FB y G+
<JHOSMAN1> los grupos ahora se estan manejando mas
<JHOSMAN1> y entre los mismos usuarios se estan resolviendo
<JHOSMAN1> yo diría que un 93% de los casos son resuentos
<JHOSMAN1> por las redes
<andresmujica> si eso mismo he visto.. mucha gente se esta ayudando lo que es ideal!
<JHOSMAN1> y me gusta mucho!
 * JHOSMAN1 LinaPorras la que viene, hace coquitos y se vá xD lol
<lordsystem> BartOC3, he aqui..
<BartOC3> lordsystem ahora tocamos nuevamente el tema de la radio..:D
<lordsystem> BartOC3, ok avisa =D
<BartOC3> entonces que opinan de este punto..
<andresmujica> yo aplicaría el KISS
<andresmujica> keep it simple stupid
<andresmujica> entre más sencillo más simple mejor
<andresmujica> mas funcional
<BartOC3> pues yo pienso lo siguiente: al momento de presentar la comunidad a cualquiera identidad a buscar patrocinio o cualquier tipo de ayudar minimo van a mirar como estamos de estructurados, que tan serio somos en los proyectos que tenemos...
<BartOC3> si ven que los proyectos son asi de simple.. que diran a no ellos lo hacen por salir del paso....
<andresmujica> lo que pasa es que esto es una comunidad...
<BartOC3> yo pienso en hacerle seguimiento a los proyectos por lo menos cada dos o un mes para ver como estan cada uno y que se debe mejorar o cambiar...
<DGUERRERO> +1 Bart
<BartOC3> o estructurar para cambiar el proyecto y no caer en los errores
<BartOC3> andresmujica --> hace varias reuniones quedaron en llegar sedbogota para presentar a la comunidad UCO
<BartOC3> y q le van a presentar tenemos estos proyectos .. y la documentacion y lo demas ?
<linaporras2> hum cierto, yo dije que acompañaba a alguien que tenía el contacto con la sedbogota
<BartOC3> Amdemas recuerdo que el otro año viene UbuConLA 2014 y nos va tocar buscar patrocinio y una cara imporante van hacer los proyectos como una cara de la comunidad
<linaporras2> pero creo que no hay detalle de lo que pregunta Bart
<BartOC3> ante toda la comunidad..
 * JHOSMAN1 BartOC3 hay que adicionar un punto con respecto a algo que dije en la lista de Correo  disculpe pero me acabo me acordar https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-February/034329.html 
<JHOSMAN1> para tratarlo al final
<BartOC3> que opinan los demas..
<JHOSMAN1> BartOC3: con respecto a los proyectos... opino que a las personas "normales" no les interesa o no les veo interesados o motivados a participar
<JHOSMAN1> quienes quieren hacerlo lo hacen por interés propio  pero a muchos no les queda tiempo
<JHOSMAN1> creo clave es buscar ese interes por las personas pero mm como?
<BartOC3> realizando actividades para los miembros de cada proyecto que los ayude en lo personal y profesional
<JHOSMAN1> si eso es claro
<JHOSMAN1> si a mi me gusta y me interesa algo
<JHOSMAN1> lo tomo y participo en la formacion personal
<JHOSMAN1> me formo
<JHOSMAN1> pero alq no le interesa ni modos
<BartOC3> Bueno que concluimos entonces respecto a este punto...
<DGUERRERO> yo creo que deberíamos intentar el modelo que BartOC3 propone
<BartOC3> alguien mas para cerrar este punto '
<BartOC3> 6. Puntos pendientes de la reunión del 24 de Enero 2013 -
<BartOC3> Tarea 5) Hacer rotocolo de bienvenida para los usuarios - LinaPorras Tarea 7) Dar capacitación a los moderadores de la lista de correo sobre el uso de la misma, - Jhosman Lizarazo
<BartOC3> como van estas tareas ?
<JHOSMAN1> acabo de enviar el correo
<JHOSMAN1> para el miercoles estará seguramente el Hangout )
<JHOSMAN1> disculpen la demora pero no he estado con mucho tiempo este mes =S
<BartOC3> y lina no esta...
<JHOSMAN1> así que queda pendiente para la rpoxima
<BartOC3> 7. Problemas de moderacion de la lista de correo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-February/034329.html
<JHOSMAN1> acabo de revisar en https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN1> quien quito a Maicon?
<BartOC3> si eso lo acabe de ver
<BartOC3> que moderador de la lista esta aqui ?
<JHOSMAN1> creo que nadie =S
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN1 -> te encargas de enviar un correo a los moderadores de la lista para explicacion de este detalle con cc a la lista.
<BartOC3> ?
<JHOSMAN1> listo!
<JHOSMAN1> 0=)
<BartOC3> bueno y para cerrar la reunion de hoy Les presento a lordsystem director de la radio UVE
<lordsystem> Buenas a todos los presentes
<JHOSMAN1> buenas o/
<lordsystem> mis palabras seran cortas xq se q tienen horas ya en reunion
 * JHOSMAN1 como raro xD
<BartOC3> lordsystem les comentaba que seria bueno realizar una convocatoria  para buscar a los interesados y realizar un hangout para el funcionamiento de la radio y todo los demas temas..!
 * andresmujica 2 horas y 33 minutos
<lordsystem> este bueno como comento el amigo BartOC3 yo soy de ubuntu ve y el lider de la radio de ubuntu ve y pues en conversaciones con bart comentabamos que se podia unir este proyecto con ubuntu co para llevar este proyecto de radio adelante y asi alcalzar a mas personas en nuestra meta principal como activistas llevar las ventajas del soft libre a todos aquellos q estan cautivos por winbugs y bueno generar temas de difusion por la radio.
<JHOSMAN1> Llamemos las cosas por su nombre correcto "Windows"
<JHOSMAN1> lordsystem: tengo una pregunta que de especial se requiere para transmitir?
<lordsystem> y pues si quiera q se organizen los q les llame la atencion el proyecto y organizamos un hagounts para hablar mas acerca del punto
<lordsystem> JHOSMAN1, herramientas como jackctrl - idjc  y las ganas de trabajar men
<JHOSMAN1> pero nada muy especial verdad? solo el micro y eso y nada mas :P
<JHOSMAN1> solo que saben he visto que tratan (segun los tweets) de toda información
<lordsystem> correcto JHOSMAN1
<JHOSMAN1> hasta relacionada con APple, Microsoft y noticias tecnologicas
<JHOSMAN1> no relacionadas con el mudno del SL
<JHOSMAN1> cual es la "parrilla de contenidos"?
<lordsystem> todos los temas tecnologicos JHOSMAN1
<JHOSMAN1> digo, no e debería orientar mas hacia nuestro lado?
<lordsystem> por su puesto q hablamos de soft libre JHOSMAN1 es nuestra funcion principal.. pero hay programas de noticias q abarcan todo
<JHOSMAN1> nunca los he escuchado pero tienen contenido de musica tambien verdad?
<lordsystem> alli esta la parrilla y demas informacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTeam/RadioOnLine
 * JHOSMAN1 mirando
<JHOSMAN1> está bien jugoso =) me gusta!
<lordsystem> pueden tambien hablarse con BartOC3 para q se organizen para le hagounts y bueno estan bienvenidos todos..
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN1 la idea es tambien tener unos programacion nosotros..:P
<JHOSMAN1> a mi me gustaría transmitir por ejemplo... pero mi chip de sonido no ayuda =( mi micro
<JHOSMAN1> pero si está interesante!
<lordsystem> tranquilo JHOSMAN1 a BartOC3 le sobran jajajajaaa tiene como 10 el muy descarado
<JHOSMAN1> lordsystem: pero bueno es un portatil :P
<JHOSMAN1> de Igual modo creo que el proyecto será bienvenido!
<JHOSMAN1> podriamos fusionarlo y dar promoción! =9
<BartOC3> algun otra pregunta respecto a la radio para ir cerrando.. ?
<IngForigua> jeje
<DGUERRERO> yo ayudaría pero la voz de tarro que tengo no se quita ni con autotune XD
<lordsystem> JHOSMAN1, bueno no hay problema q sea portatil yo trasmito desde mi portatil
<JHOSMAN1> pues lo sé, pero es él el q presenta problemas de sonido, pero bueno eso no viene a la reunión ...
<lordsystem> DGUERRERO, tranquilo no hay necesidad de voz de locutor jaja
<BartOC3> Bueno no siendo mas... creo que damos por terminada la reunion de hoy al menos que quede otro punto pendiente.. ?
<JHOSMAN1> no
<JHOSMAN1> quien publica el resumen en la Wiki?
<JHOSMAN1> para ponerlo en las redes?
<BartOC3> yo pero mañana...
<BartOC3> ahora me toca trabajar
<andresmujica> una pregunta
<andresmujica> como quedaron las reuniones
<andresmujica> me parece que se corrieron 8 dias???
<JHOSMAN1> listo me lo pasa
<DGUERRERO> creo que con la de hoy se "estabiliza" el calendario
<BartOC3> andresmujica si señor asi es...
<andresmujica> ok, pero sería actualizar la agenda de google porque esta reunión no me sale
<BartOC3> la proxima seria el 28 de febrero..
<andresmujica> en el calendario aparece el 21
<JHOSMAN1> entonces si se corrió
<JHOSMAN1> hay que editar entonces los eventos
<andresmujica> gracias
<andresmujica> :)
<andresmujica> hace 8 días me conecte y no sabía que pasaba
<BartOC3> nos vemos señores.!
<andresmujica> saludos BartOC3  gracias!
<jose__> esteeee.. buenas noches a todos.. nuevo en la comunidad y ya deseando saberlo todo... tengo problemas clasicos creo yo, no puedo instalar wine por las dependencias  y no se como compilarlo... alguna ayuda??
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-16
<antoniojose> holaa
<antoniojose> como esta gne
<antoniojose> gente
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-17
<madridimo> HOla
<madridimo> instalé 12.04 pero no puedo instalar flash, ni skype, ni otro navegador web
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-02-11
<lapen2> estoy tratando de quemar un dvd y me sale esto
<lapen2> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<lapen2> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<lapen2>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<lapen2>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<lapen2>        dmesg | tail  or so
<lapen2> quien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-02-13
 * IngForigua esta mas aburrido que BrayanBautista en un baño din espejos
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches linaporras c:
<julianarmando> Buenas noches :D
<linaporras>    ¿cómo van?
<julianarmando> Yo bien Lina, extrañandote, ya no me quieres
<IngForigua> andresmujica:
<andresmujica> IngForigua,
<IngForigua> patron ud va ir a ubucon?
<IngForigua> andresmujica:
<andresmujica> sipi y espero poder ser expositor!
<IngForigua> andresmujica: bn patron
<andresmujica> y ud?
<IngForigua> andresmujica: claro patron
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: trollie a lka patrona creo que voy a morir
<andresmujica> hahaha
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: como va la u chino?
 * IngForigua escucho el nombre del patron hoy en la officna
 * andresmujica auch
<IngForigua> Señores
<IngForigua> Un saludo
<IngForigua> andresmujica: nos vemos en ctg
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-02-14
<naudy> hello
<naudy> Hola :)
<naudy> por lo visto la reunion para hoy no se va realizar
<naudy> por son las 8:24 Col
<naudy> sera para otro dia
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-02-12
<Fori> hmmmm
<Fori> esto va de mal en peor
<Fori> y ya los llame
<Fori> ash
<linaporras> Buenas
<Fori> zzz
